# Does the 942 now support external usb storage devices? If not when?



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

If so is there a list of the supported drives?

If not when will this feature be activated?

THX


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

I was told a few days ago that it does not support external storage devices (and that they wouldn't comment on future plans), but that it does now support the PocketDish (Archos AV-700 with Dish enhancements) and some digital cameras, and that this support was recently added.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

It is not available yet. I'm hoping it will be soon.


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> It is not available yet. I'm hoping it will be soon.


 I downloded some jpeg pics from a USB Flash Drive ( Sony 5G ) and it got some of them.... I forgot I had some data folders on the Drive and it then stalled and rebooted... but about 30 or so pics are there and I can run a slideshow... nice.... it apears tho you can not upload from the 942 drive..... yet.... lets hope...


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

On my 942 the front USB port does nothing. If I connect the USB cable from my Cannon Power Shot G-3 digital camera to the rear port, I get the message "Unsupported device". Now I would think my camera is fairly common, so I'm wondering since others are able to upload pics if my 942 is not working correctly or it really doesn't support my camera.

I know the rear port is working somewhat because Dish Software Engineering sent me a "USB Key" for downloading my 942 logs and that seemed to work ok.


----------



## Moridin (Mar 22, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> On my 942 the front USB port does nothing. If I connect the USB cable from my Cannon Power Shot G-3 digital camera to the rear port, I get the message "Unsupported device". Now I would think my camera is fairly common, so I'm wondering since others are able to upload pics if my 942 is not working correctly or it really doesn't support my camera.
> 
> I know the rear port is working somewhat because Dish Software Engineering sent me a "USB Key" for downloading my 942 logs and that seemed to work ok.


That is to be expected. The 942 is not going to have drivers on it for consumer USB devices (and I doubt that many companies release Linux USB drivers at all). I would expect that only USB mass storage devices (and the PocketDish) will have driver support from the 942.


----------



## TechnoCat (Sep 4, 2005)

waltinvt said:


> On my 942 the front USB port does nothing. If I connect the USB cable from my Cannon Power Shot G-3 digital camera to the rear port, I get the message "Unsupported device". Now I would think my camera is fairly common, so I'm wondering since others are able to upload pics if my 942 is not working correctly or it really doesn't support my camera.


I'm a huge Canon fan, but Canon protects their protocol pretty tightly. Some cameras, like some MP3 players, simply mimic disk drives.


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

waltinvt said:


> On my 942 the front USB port does nothing. If I connect the USB cable from my Cannon Power Shot G-3 digital camera to the rear port, I get the message "Unsupported device". Now I would think my camera is fairly common, so I'm wondering since others are able to upload pics if my 942 is not working correctly or it really doesn't support my camera.
> 
> I know the rear port is working somewhat because Dish Software Engineering sent me a "USB Key" for downloading my 942 logs and that seemed to work ok.


I have used my front USB to charge my IPOD and I connected my Casio Digi cam and tranfered some pictures over for a slide show. It was nice.....


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

Moridin said:


> That is to be expected. The 942 is not going to have drivers on it for consumer USB devices (and I doubt that many companies release Linux USB drivers at all). I would expect that only USB mass storage devices (and the PocketDish) will have driver support from the 942.


Not true. Canon uses a fairly standardized protocol called PTP. Canon doesn't seem to support mass storage protocol (at least my S2 IS doesn't). My Nikon Coolpix also supports PTP or mass storage protocol, menu selectable.


----------



## MrPinKY (Oct 6, 2005)

For what its worth, I tried our Canon Powershot S410 and it worked like a charm for doing a quick slide show.


----------



## waltinvt (Feb 9, 2004)

It makes absolutly no sense to me why there would be a difference in USB support between different 942s. Why would one 942 work with front USB but not rear and visa-versa for another ? Also, although I'm no Canon digital camera expert, it doesn't seem likely that one model Powershot would be recognized but not another.


----------

